# Cold Stomach



## maarten (1 Nov 2008)

I ride 3 times a week for around 15-20 miles at a time. What I have been getting is a stone cold stomach. It is noticably colder than the rest of my body and becomes quite uncomfortable. I can't understand what causes this because it was even happening in the milder weather than we have now. Does anyone else have this and have you found a cure?


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2008)

User3143 said:


> It's nothing to be concerned about, wear some more layers when you are out.



I'm not so sure. Do give wearing more layers/something warmer a go but 'cold stomach' is not something I've experienced nor even heard of. It is possible I guess that it's sweat chilling, if you're getting too warm, and a windproof layer should prevent that.

Experiment and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2008)

Is the cold stomach Internal or are you talking about your external belly/skin? 
If its your external belly (or flab in my case), mine also gets very cold. Example, when taking a bath/shower after my Sunday night 25miler at this time of year, my external skin especially on my belly is nearly icy cold, not uncomfortable, by noticeably colder than my body. I put this down to the body pulling blood away from the extremities to the core to preserve body heat and also in my case use my compromised cardiovascular system to move the blood where it's needed i.e. my legs and my 1 remaining brain cell.
I've not thought it too much to worry about, I think it's the bodies normal physiological response to cold or cold + exertion.
I also tend to under-dress in cold as I suffer more from overheating and sweating than cold. Fleecy bib tights help as the cover the belly as does wearing a gilet.


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Nov 2008)

I used to get this a lot. A windproof fronted jersey worked for me. A gilet will do it too.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Nov 2008)

How soon after eating do you ride. What do you drink before you ride. Internal or external cold (as already asked). Is this cold painful?




maarten said:


> I ride 3 times a week for around 15-20 miles at a time. What I have been getting is a stone cold stomach. It is noticably colder than the rest of my body and becomes quite uncomfortable. I can't understand what causes this because it was even happening in the milder weather than we have now. Does anyone else have this and have you found a cure?


----------



## BentMikey (1 Nov 2008)

One answer: bibtights.


----------



## wlc1 (1 Nov 2008)

What happens is that during exercise the body demands a greater supply of O2 rich blood to the tissues that you are using in your chosen sport. Heart, lungs, legs etc 

Food digestion and peristaltic movement is stopped and as such the small and large intestine and such like all slow down in metabolic function.

Hence the cold abdomen.


----------



## maarten (1 Nov 2008)

I am on a hybrid so I am sitting quite upright when riding. I did wonder if the flow of air around me was concentrated on my stomach which was causing the problem.

I have a windproof cycling coat which doesn't help much. There is a bit of difference but not a huge amount.

I have thought along similar lines to Fab Foodie. I thought that perhaps there was a lack of circulation in the stomach or something that was causing the area to go cold. The area is definately colder to the touch and also feels as if it goes deeper. It isn't painful but is becoming an issue due to it being uncomfortable.

When I am on the bike I give it 110% every time and push hard from the moment I get on to the time I get off. Considering this, Fab Foodies expanation would make sense.

I have no set time of riding the bike so sometimes I have a full stomach, sometimes not.

BentMikey, I do have plans on getting kitted out in the correct clothing but I also want a new bike. The wife will only take so much before she blows.


----------



## maarten (1 Nov 2008)

Great explanation wlc1. Now I know what it is should I just try to ignore it?


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Nov 2008)

How do you know thats what it is maarten? It could many number of things. My cold torso was due to cold air and the digestive business, but you can't solve the digestive diversions, so all you can do is keep this area away from wind and keep it warm.

A couple of decent wicking layers and a windproof jersey/gilet is the solution.... I think i've already said that


----------



## maarten (2 Nov 2008)

Yes Steve, you had already said that windproof clothing would help. What I found hard to understand was what was actually causing the problem. I will take your advice and get a windproof jersey and see if that helps but I still find it hard to see how it can help *if* the problem is caused from the inside. It is worth a try though.


----------



## dragon72 (2 Nov 2008)

fwiw, I get a cold belly after running on a cold day. Personally I think it's the fat in my belly being a good insulator against my core heat. My chest, by contrast, which is also exposed to the wind but not so insulated by fat, is usually hot after a run.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Nov 2008)

If it bothers you this much suggest you have a chat with your GP. Does sound like a digestive / blood flow issue though. One way to test this is to allow al least two hours to elapse after eating before you cycle. That way the majority of your food should have digested and there will be less going on in your stomach.


----------



## maarten (2 Nov 2008)

I think I will keep a bit of an eye on my eating times so that I can see if there is any links there. I am not hugely concerned by it but if there was a way to stop it I would like to.


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2008)

Don't get too worried - your body will cool it's self as best as possible, and the tum is left well alone - hence goes cold..... your back is where the heat is for evaporation.....

Wear a bit more clothing, especially if it's uncomfortable.....


----------



## wlc1 (2 Nov 2008)

I may as well as not bothered to comment.

It has nothing to do with layers of clothes. What he means is that despite what he wears when he strips off his abdomen is cold to touch and he wants to know why. 

The answer is as I have said. Medical fact.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Nov 2008)

whisky


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2008)

wlc1 said:


> I may as well as not bothered to comment.
> 
> It has nothing to do with layers of clothes. What he means is that despite what he wears when he strips off his abdomen is cold to touch and he wants to know why.
> 
> The answer is as I have said. Medical fact.



Well I liked it!


----------

